# Pflege von der Fliegenschnur



## Manitou (10. April 2004)

hallo leute,
ich hätte da mal eine frage , wie pflegt ihr eure Fliegenschur.habe schon cockpitspray benutzt war nicht schlecht oder gibt es etwas besseres.

gruß
manitou


----------



## luigi (10. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

hallo manitou,
ich pfleg meine fliegenschnüre überhaupt nicht - ich fisch sie eine saison lang, dann ist ohnehin eine neue fällig. die verschiedenen pflegmittel haben fast immer irgendwelche nebenwirkungen, die ich nicht mag. außerdem will ich keine chemikalien ins wasser bringen.
grüße, luigi


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*



> ich pfleg meine fliegenschnüre überhaupt nicht - ich fisch sie eine saison lang, dann ist ohnehin eine neue fällig.



Also das kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen !
Ich behaupte mal *Weil* du sie nicht pflegst ist sie nach einer Saison hin !!!
Bei dem was eine gute Schnur kostet sollte man alles daran setzen das sie länger hält.
Es gibt sehr gute Pflegemittel.

Ich habe lange zeit das Kunststoffpflegemittel "Amoral" aus dem KFZ-Bedarf genutzt. Jetzt nurnoch das "Anglerboard-Linedressing". 
Nutzt mal die Suchfunktion 

Übringends, die Schnur hält dann nicht nur länger, sie schiesst auch viel weiter.


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

AB-Linedressing


----------



## Truttafriend (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Geb ich Mario voll Recht. 
Wir fischen unsere Leinen im Salzwasser mit hartem Doppelzug. Das zehrt an einer Flugschnur. 

Pflege ist wichtig, kostet nix und erhält die Schusseigenschaften der Leine.


----------



## luigi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

hallo leute,
manitou fragt, wie wir unsere schnüre pflegen und ich antworte ihm aufrichtig, was ich tue. was ist daran nicht nachvollziehbar?
über diese reaktionen ein bisschen ratlos, luigi


----------



## Truttafriend (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Ich glaub wir haben uns nur etwas falsch verstanden. Falls du einen Angriff gespürt hast tut mir das Leid. War wirklich überhaupt nicht so gemeint #h 
Ist lediglich eine Diskussion über Fliegenschnüre und deren Pflege. 
Hast du irgendwann aufgehört deine Schnüre zu behandeln oder machst du schon immer so? Wie ist da deine Erfahrung? Nutzten deine Leinen auch ohne Pflege stark ab und waren nach einem Jahr auf?


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Also ich hab das auch nicht als Angriff gemeint !

Es klang für mich nur so wie "Ich mach bei meinem Auto nie einen Ölwechsel. Wenn der Motor im Eimer ist, dann kaufe ich ein neues!"

Ich denke eben bei einem Preis von 60 - 90 Euro für eine gute Schnur sollte man alles daran setzen das sie so lange wie irgend möglich hält!
Öfter mal reinigen, Spühlmittel, Wasser und ein Baumwolllappen reichen das schon, und ab und zu mal ein Schnurpflegemittel. Das wirkt schon wunder.
Wenn man die Schnur länger nicht nutzt, dann runter von der Rolle und in großen Schlaufen aufhängen.

Ich ziehe die Schnur (fast ) nach jedem fischen durch einen Lappen mit dem AB-Linedressing, und lass sie lose in meinem Schnurkorb liegen. Erst vor dem nächsten fischen wird sie wieder aufgespuhlt.
Hält jetzt schon das dritte Jahr unter harten Bedingungen (Salzwasser, Doppelzug, sommer wie Winter).


----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

vielen dank für die guten tipps und anregungen.ich möchte euch nur noch eins erzählen,dem ostermontag war ich beim fliegenfischen( nichts gefangen  :c  ).als ich dann nach hause ging habe ich meine Fliegenschnur durch einen sauberen lappen gezogen und er war schwarz vor schmutz.was ich damit sagen will ist dass es sich in jedem fall es sich lohnt seine fliegenschur zu pflegen .#h #h #h 


viele grüsse

manitou


----------



## Medo (13. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@truttafriend

also ich hab den "alten Thread" mal durchforstet und hab nun die Frage
"wo gibt es das AB-Flutschi zu haben".
Die Test's waren eindeutig und ich bin der Meinung "ich muss es haben".
Schicke mir bitte eine PM zu diesem Thema.

Gruss Medo


----------



## Truttafriend (13. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Geht klar Medo.

Schick mir deine Adresse per PM. Ich geb das dann noch diese Woche bei der Post ab.


----------



## marioschreiber (13. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

AB, da werden sie geholfen !


----------



## Medo (14. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Wo gibt es sowas noch?!
Ist echt 'nen dolles Ding das AB!
Nicht zu vergessen seine User!


----------



## Truttafriend (15. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Müsste heute bei dir im Kasten sein #h 

Bitte äußerst sparsam verwenden. Sonst hast du beim Doppelzug ernsthafte Probs deine Leine festzuhalten  
Das Dressing verändert bei Wärme/Kälte seine Konsistenz, dass hat aber keine Auswirkung auf den Slipeffekt. Ich würde das Dressing in eine kleine Squezzeflasche umfüllen. Z.B. wo Augentropfen drin waren. Dann ein paar Tropfen in ein Läppchen und die Leine nach dem Auswerfen durchstrippen.


----------



## Medo (15. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@tim

das ist ja besser als die Gebrauchsanweisung für mein Schlepptop.
Alles in wirklicher "Deutscher Sprache" und leicht zu verstehen.

Danke Dir!


----------



## Jan0487 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Ich reinige meine Schnur zuerst mit Kunststoffreiniger und danach mit Entenbürzelfett


----------



## Chris7 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Hi,

wie geeignet ist denn Teflon(-spray) aus dem Baumarkt für die Pflege bzw. das "Schnellermachen" der Schnur?

Danke für Eure Infos!


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Also. Ich hab einen Freund der seit mehr als 35 Jahren Fliegenfischer ist. Er sagt, du kannst deine Schnur pflegen, also mit som zeig einreiben, immer nach dem Angeln trocknen und aufhängen usw. Er macht das aber seit 35 Jahren nicht. Und seine ca. 10 Jahre alten Schnüre sind immer noch perfect. Denn das tolle daran ist: Wenn eine Schnur altert, dann bilden dich an ihrer Spitze kleine Risse. Dadurch sinkt eine schwimmende Schnur gaaanz kleines bisschen unter die Wasseroberfläche. Das ist vorteilhaft.

mfg [EsoxHunter]

PS: Ich weiß, etwas spät der Beitrag


----------



## T2sCorp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Gut gut

Edit: Also positiv ist an einer porösen Fliegenschnur meiner Meinung nach nichts.....
Vielleicht postest du uns lieber mal deine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die intressieren uns bei weitem mehr, als die Hirnfürze deines Freundes, mit welchen du dich versuchst zu profilieren.
Zudem hilft es niemandem, wenn du auf einen 6-7 Jahre alten Freddy antwortest. Stell lieber deine Fragen an uns, dann lernst du was fürs älter werden.
Hier mal schonmal ein kleiner Appetizer: Du solltest Aussagen in Frage stellen.
Das ist schonmal ne ganz wichtige Lektion.

Und bitte nicht böse oder eingeschnappt sein.

Lieber Gruß Alex


----------



## Flatfischer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*



T2sCorp schrieb:


> Vielleicht postest du uns lieber mal deine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die intressieren uns bei weitem mehr, als die Hirnfürze deines Freundes, mit welchen du dich versuchst zu profilieren.
> Zudem hilft es niemandem, wenn du auf einen 6-7 Jahre alten Freddy antwortest. Stell lieber deine Fragen an uns, dann lernst du was fürs älter werden.
> Hier mal schonmal ein kleiner Appetizer: Du solltest Aussagen in Frage stellen.
> Das ist schonmal ne ganz wichtige Lektion.
> ...



Hallo Alex, wirklich sehr nett formuliert. Das geht mit einem klassischen Zitat auch kürzer (um es direkt auf den Punkt zu bringen):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uefBUOfgA

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Suniflex (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@ Flatfisher 
|good:genau so ist es #6unser Hecht Kämpfer iss schon bei mehreren Postings durch sein Fachwissen aufgefallen.
                       Mfg Steffen


----------



## Thomas E. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Grundsätzlich ist die Fliegenschnur sauber zu halten !
D.h. nach dem Fischen im Salzwasser, oder nachdem sie mit Sand/Schmutz in Berührung gekommen ist, mit lauwarmen Wasser abspülen.
Bitte keine Seife oder Spüli verwenden !
Danach 1-2 mal duch ein Tempotuch ziehen und öfter mal ein Linedressing auftragen.
Billig und bewährt ist "Sonax Tiefen-Pfleger glänzend."
Wer es teurer haben will, kann z.B. 3M Fly Line Dressing nehmen.
Ob durch diese "Pflegemittel" die Schnur wesentlich länger hält, ist fraglich.
Aber sie fliegt, rutscht, schwimmt dadurch wieder deutlich besser, 
deshalb trage ich diese Substanzen auch sogar während des Fischens auf. #6

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Suniflex (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@ Thomas
Sorry aber was ihr so alles wärend des Fischens macht :q:q
ihr kommt ja vor lauter putzen nicht mehr zum Fischen 
                                             Mfg


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Moin,

das mit dem lauwarmen Wasser ist schon gut.
Dann ist aber schon gut.
Letztlich ist das alles Silikon, und das Geklebe an den Fingern mag ich nicht.
Auf dem Armaturenbrett so wenig wie auf der Leine.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Ich reinige meine Schnüre nur, wenn ich merke das sie schlechter schießen, bzw. "stumpf" werden. Ich hätte gar keine Zeit 2-5 mal die Woche so ein Prozedere zu veranstalten :q
Meine 4er Schnur ist eh nach einem Jahr zerballert, und zur neuen Saison gibts frische Ware. Drauf gesch....


----------



## Bungo (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*



tommig schrieb:


> Meine 4er Schnur ist eh nach einem Jahr zerballert, und zur neuen Saison gibts frische Ware. Drauf gesch....


So siehts aus, nach spätestens einer Saison ist die Schnur durch, und dann muss was neues her.
Die Schnur auf meiner Bachrute hält von März bis Oktober, danach ist sie sehr mitgenommen und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Im Winter wird aber sowieso kaum mit der 2/3er gefischt, und im März kommt die neue drauf.

Die Lebensdauer erreiche ich aber nur mit Pflege. Min 3-4 mal im Monat wird die Schnur schon komplett eingerieben. In sauberem Wasser wird sie fast nach jedem Fischen abgewaschen.
Es hängt aber in erster Linie von der Zeit ab, die die Schnur effektiv im Einsatz ist. Wenn man halt nur alle 2-3 Wochen mal 2 Stündchen fischen geht, dann hält die Schnur bei entsprechender Pflege schon sehr lange. 
Wenn man aber seine Rute fast jeden Tag im Einsatz hat, kommen auch moderen Schnüre schnell an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Suniflex (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@ Bungo 
Sorry ich will deine Worte nicht als Lüge bezeichnen ,aber täglich Fliegen fischen gehn oder benutzen das klingt mir ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben .
Es sei denn du bist sehr Reich und hast so viel Geld das du nichts weiter machen mußt,oder aber du hast nichts weiter zu tun als zu Fischen, was ich auch nicht ganz glaube aber ich denke täglich geht wohl kaum jemand fischen ,aber wie gesagt vieleicht ist es ja bei dir so und ich habe mich total getäuscht . 
 Eventuell hast du dich nur etwas falsch ausgedrückt was durchaus vorkommen kann denn sonst würde ich dich für einen  Aufschneider halten.
  Mfg Steffen


----------



## Bungo (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ Bungo
> Sorry ich will deine Worte nicht als Lüge bezeichnen ,aber täglich Fliegen fischen gehn oder benutzen das klingt mir ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben .
> Es sei denn du bist sehr Reich und hast so viel Geld das du nichts weiter machen mußt,oder aber du hast nichts weiter zu tun als zu Fischen, was ich auch nicht ganz glaube aber ich denke täglich geht wohl kaum jemand fischen ,aber wie gesagt vieleicht ist es ja bei dir so und ich habe mich total getäuscht .
> Eventuell hast du dich nur etwas falsch ausgedrückt was durchaus vorkommen kann denn sonst würde ich dich für einen  Aufschneider halten.
> Mfg Steffen




Hi Steffen, 
also jeden Tag schaffe ich es sicherlich auch nicht, aber fast  Zumindest ist das der Kerngedanke zu versuchen, wenn auch nur kurz, die Rute zu benutzen.
Im Winter, wenn Prüfungen in der Uni anstehen oder viel Arbeit zu erledigen ist, dann ist das sicherlich sehr viel schwieriger als im Sommer.

Zu meinem Hausgewässer der Lahn habe ich es 3 Minuten mit dem Auto zu fahren.
Im Nachbarort ist der Vereinseigene Fliegenfischerweiher, zu dem es auch nur 3-4 Minuten Fahrtzeit sind.
Dazu kommen noch merhere kleine Bäche die innerhalb von 10-20 Minuten erreichbar sind und ein eigenes Gewässer direkt vor der Haustür.

Da ich mich neben dem Studium auch viel mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Gewässerökologie beschäftige, bin ich entsprechend oft am Wasser, und es ist auch immer meine komplette Ausrüstung dabei.

Besonders im Sommer kommt es dann vor, dass ich abends, wenn die meisten Anderen zur Primetime TV gucken, meine Tour starte und versuche den letzten Schlupf zu erwischen.

Trotzdem muss man schon etwas verrückt sein, seinem Hobby so extrem nachzugenen. Positiv verrückt natürlich :m

MfG Andreas


----------



## Suniflex (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@ Andreas 
alles klar ich hätte das auch nicht gedacht das du so beharrlich auf der Aussage bestehst.
Und wenn du natürlich so viel Zeit am Gewässer verbringst will ich da auch gar nichts weiter dazu sagen ok.
         viele Grüße 
            steffen


----------



## Suniflex (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

@ Tommi
ja das stimmt aber es bezog sich auf jeden Tag und somit muß man schon viel Geld haben denn man muß ja auch seinen Lebensunterhalt irgend wie erbringen und da habe ich nicht jeden Tag Zeit zu Fischen und auch nicht immer die Lust darauf..Nur deshalb habe ich das gesagt mit dem Geld .
Und Fischen war ich gestern schon |bigeyes und nicht erst im Februar :q da kann es ja jeder #h
So Schluß nun sonst wird es wieder|offtopic
Stell mal wiedr ne Mücke ein :q


----------



## tommig (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Stell mal wiedr ne Mücke ein :q



Lass ma gut sein #h


----------



## Ellipse (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pflege von der Fliegenschnur*

Hallo!
ich nehme am Saisonende meine Schnur von der Rolle und ziehe sie durch lauwarmes Seifenwasser. Anschließend gebe ich auf ein Tuch etwas Schnurpflegemittel, ziehe die Schnur durch und spule sie auf eine alte Fahrradfelge. So wird sie über den Winter gelagert.


----------

